# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Ademhaling en longen >  Pulmonale hypertensie

## mantelzorg

Mijn vraag is of er op dit forum mensen bekend zijn met pulmonale hypertensie. Ik ben benieuwd wat de klachten waren en hoe de diagnose tot stand is gekomen.

Bij voorbaat dank.

----------

